# Southampton College of Higher Education



## romney01

I don't see any mention of East Part Terrace in Southampton. There was an HND course running there for engineer cadets during the 70's and 80's. Anybody remember Ken Cox, professor Hawksley, Captain Humphreys, Roger Keys, Tony Lauriston Clark et al? I was there with a great group - Sid Barwell, Pete Drake, Big Ears Gresham, Mark Smallwood, Tim Loyd, Steve Strange, John Goddard to name a few. Good times in the Angel pub as well.


----------



## MWD

Elsewhere I posted a similar question but concerning the early 60's. when I did both seconds and chiefs there.
The only name I remember is Lockheart, the principle I believe.

MWD


----------



## bones140

romney01 said:


> I don't see any mention of East Part Terrace in Southampton. There was an HND course running there for engineer cadets during the 70's and 80's. Anybody remember Ken Cox, professor Hawksley, Captain Humphreys, Roger Keys, Tony Lauriston Clark et al? I was there with a great group - Sid Barwell, Pete Drake, Big Ears Gresham, Mark Smallwood, Tim Loyd, Steve Strange, John Goddard to name a few. Good times in the Angel pub as well.


Romney, I started on Argyle Road in 1980. Argyle Road shared facilities with East Park Terrace (mainly laboratories. I remember using the bomb calorimeter at East Park) but the classrooms and engineering workshops were all at Argyle Road. A treat was to go back to East Park Terrace on a Monday night for Marine Engineering Practice in the lecture theater. Argyle Road has been knocked down however the annex is still there. It was oddly placed, being right next to the red light area. The names I remember are Val Parsons (applied heat and thermodynamics) a one armed maths lecturer named Booterhoek (I think) Pat Callaghan in the workshop). I remember plenty of faces but not many names!


----------



## Phil O

romney01 said:


> I don't see any mention of East Part Terrace in Southampton. There was an HND course running there for engineer cadets during the 70's and 80's. Anybody remember Ken Cox, professor Hawksley, Captain Humphreys, Roger Keys, Tony Lauriston Clark et al? I was there with a great group - Sid Barwell, Pete Drake, Big Ears Gresham, Mark Smallwood, Tim Loyd, Steve Strange, John Goddard to name a few. Good times in the Angel pub as well.


I remember those lecturers being there from 1975 on the HND course - which one of them had really bad BO? Funny the things you remember. Wasn't Tony L-C's wife or daughter a really good show jumper... Possibly international level

I lived in the red light area in Derby Rd for the first year which had a brilliant pub nearby - the Northumberland. The locals were a mix of pimps, ladies of the night and stewards from Cunard. Great times.


----------



## romney01

Yes Tony L-C's wife was a well known equestrian person (dressage 
I think). I saw an article about her in the Telegraph once - Tony was described as "A tall smiling friendly lecturer in metallurgy".


----------



## waitimg for orders

I went to East Park Terrace in 1972 on the Marine HND. and remember Ken Cox and the other guys well. Great bunch of lecturers and a fantastic course. We went to Argyle Road occasionally for the machine shop there but normally worked either in the EPT workshops or the Heavy Shop at Southampton Tech in St Mary Street. Do you remember Ash Austin there and his dismissive cry on seeing fitting more than a thou out that "it fits like a penis in a shirt sleeve".. I saw Geoff Hawksley in the early 80's, I believe he still lives in Romsey where he is a stalwart of the local history society. Ken Cox passed on years ago. His tales of life in Southern Railways at Eastleigh working for Bulleid were wonderful. Lauriston-Clark was a toff who lived in the New Forest, his wife was indeed a top show jumper and a friend of the Princess Royal. I remember Uri Geller the spoon bender appearing on Blue Peter around that time and as L-C knew Val Singleton he got a spoon from them that Geller "bent". Metallurgical analysis showed clearly the use of a chemical. L-C also used the College foundry to knock up alloy shoes for his wife's horses. Southampton was a fantastic place then to be a salaried cadet and we had a wonderful time. Now it's a semi-derelict dump with appalling development and no decent work; every real business is gone and all that's left is shopping and life on benefits. The centre is wall to wall flats, as is the Vosper Thornycroft worksite in Woolston. Tragic. The town gridlocks every time the liners come in as they haven't built a new road since 1932. Better off with the memories, our favourite drinking hole the Eagle is now a convenience store.


----------



## ed ronnie

romney01 said:


> I don't see any mention of East Part Terrace in Southampton. There was an HND course running there for engineer cadets during the 70's and 80's. Anybody remember Ken Cox, professor Hawksley, Captain Humphreys, Roger Keys, Tony Lauriston Clark et al? I was there with a great group - Sid Barwell, Pete Drake, Big Ears Gresham, Mark Smallwood, Tim Loyd, Steve Strange, John Goddard to name a few. Good times in the Angel pub as well.


Went there from 1969 on the second HND course to be run. Head of the course was Charles Ford (Henry, Said to be the designer of the Woolston Ferry) Roger Keys, Ken Cox (take up ladies hairdressing is my best advice) Humphreys (Ex RN Designer of silent propellers) Did workshop time at St Marys, Ash Austin. Remember the workshop technician at East Park terrace was a Romany from Totton.
Would like to hear from anyone who was on the course.


----------



## TonyReynolds

I was on the first HND course in '68. Small class, varied bunch, hard work since it was a "new" course. Charles Ford, Roger Keys, Ash Austin, Ken Cox I can't remember any more names at the moment. Did you know that Ken Cox also did time on aircraft design?
Nice to hear from you.
Regards,
Tony


----------



## LyallSmith

I started in EPT in 1974. Just turned 17. Was youngest on the course because I had done Highers in Scotland and got enough good grades to get in. Mixed bunch from all over.
Angus (because he came from Edzell, a small town in Angus, Scotland)
Tony Rodham from Ashington
Loads more. Two full classes of over 30 in each.
Great times. Remember the Covered Wagon pub


----------



## Neil Whiteley

A little off the subject as it is about Part A and Part B of the Second and First Class Certificates. I was at East Park Terrace in the late 70s and lived (or existed) in a basement flat in Henstead Road. Twice every day I walked past the Titanic Memorial. After night study I would tread the few steps to The Cricketers and unwind with a pint. Later on I moved to Alresford where there was a very nice life with great country pubs, and cricket on the weekends.

Lecturers were Messrs Keith Lacey (the best), Rod Allen, Mitchell, Polden and Butler (a gentleman). At the end of each course there was a visit to the fourth floor of South Western House in a suit, and a return to The Angel where everyone gathered on those important days. Some were grinners, some not.

Years later I was managing tankers which often discharged at Fawley, and had many trips to Southampton. The centre of the roundabout where we parked is now a hotel, South Western House a restaurant and apartments, and the town not nice as has been pointed out.

I went to The Angel - the door was locked but there were people inside. When they opened it I was asked whether I supported Southampton or Cardiff. I said neither, and that it had been my local pub many years ago. They let me in and locked the door to keep the Cardiff supporters out. Southampton had won, apparently.

I loved Southampton years ago - it was my first port in the UK, where I opened my first Sterling bank account, where I had great times at college, and success with certificates. Better not to go back.


----------



## George Mc

Phil O said:


> I remember those lecturers being there from 1975 on the HND course - which one of them had really bad BO? Funny the things you remember. Wasn't Tony L-C's wife or daughter a really good show jumper... Possibly international level
> 
> I lived in the red light area in Derby Rd for the first year which had a brilliant pub nearby - the Northumberland. The locals were a mix of pimps, ladies of the night and stewards from Cunard. Great times.


I was on the same course, and I remember you Phil! I`m still in touch with a few of the lads, and I`m a regular visitor to Southampton as my son lives their Now (also a marine engineer) with my grand daughter. 
All the best, George.


----------



## Ivor001

romney01 said:


> I don't see any mention of East Part Terrace in Southampton. There was an HND course running there for engineer cadets during the 70's and 80's. Anybody remember Ken Cox, professor Hawksley, Captain Humphreys, Roger Keys, Tony Lauriston Clark et al? I was there with a great group - Sid Barwell, Pete Drake, Big Ears Gresham, Mark Smallwood, Tim Loyd, Steve Strange, John Goddard to name a few. Good times in the Angel pub as well.


I was one of the 1973 HND intake as a Denholm cadet, one of three that year. Ford was head of year with Kenny Cox his no 2. Hawksley & Humphreys were there teaching thermodynamics and fluids respectively whilst Cox did Mechanics. There were obviously others whose names escape me. I do recall coming in as an A level entrant I seemed to be at a big disadvantage to the guys who’d come the ONC route. But got there in the end.
Graduated in 1976. Returned in 1979 to do 2nd engineers ticket though at a different place In Southampton.


----------



## Blackal

I was there in '82 for a couple of months and remember lunches in The Angel. I have a vague recollection of a 'score-card' that after 5? pints - you got a free one? During that time - Lots of cadets attending college, found out that they were redundant, I think.


----------

